# New passport after having Visa



## zonaid (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all,
Good day.
I have a situation that I got a Visa VE 175 stamped in my passport, and I am flying on Feb next as initial entry. Meanwhile, as my my Passport's pages filled up mostly (though still valid), I got a new passport attached to the old one.

Now, as far I know - I can still fly with my new passport said that i carry my old passport and Visa - but I was thinking is there any issue can be arised?? Should I get stamped the Visa in my new passport as well??? As I can guess - I may have to write my passport no. in many of the papers I will come across in future - which passport no. should I use?? As my new passport no. is not linked with my Visa - would it create any complications??

Thanx in advance for your help...

Zonaid


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Contact the AU Consulate, I believe they can put a new sticker in your new passport. They will be able to give you proper guidance about any procedural issues. 



zonaid said:


> Hi all,
> Good day.
> I have a situation that I got a Visa VE 175 stamped in my passport, and I am flying on Feb next as initial entry. Meanwhile, as my my Passport's pages filled up mostly (though still valid), I got a new passport attached to the old one.
> 
> ...


----------



## zonaid (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you amaslam,
yes I contact the consulate. They advised me that my current setup is fine like I MAY not need to get restamped....
Howver, still I am convinced... hence i was wondering whether I should push them to restamp my passport to avoid any possible future conflicts.
I may launch a PLE to DIAC to get their views too.

Thanx again.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Every visa is associated with the passport number at the time the visa was granted , so getting a visa label is out of the question.just keep your old passport attched with your new passport And everything will be fine


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Won't be any problem and you can do it later too (when you are in Australia).



zonaid said:


> Thank you amaslam,
> yes I contact the consulate. They advised me that my current setup is fine like I MAY not need to get restamped....
> Howver, still I am convinced... hence i was wondering whether I should push them to restamp my passport to avoid any possible future conflicts.
> I may launch a PLE to DIAC to get their views too.
> ...


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

I got a new India passport in Melbourne, went to AU consulate and got a new sticker free of cost. Had to wait for 30mins.

HTH


----------



## zonaid (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you Avinash and Amaslam,
surely I'll visit au consulate and get the new PP stamped later on. I think I should try to get rid of too many worries right now... you know... I am getting too much stresses on thinking of my near unseen, unpredictable future of my first move....gosh....


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

zonaid said:


> Hi all,
> Good day.
> I have a situation that I got a Visa VE 175 stamped in my passport, and I am flying on Feb next as initial entry. Meanwhile, as my my Passport's pages filled up mostly (though still valid), I got a new passport attached to the old one.
> 
> ...


Don't think it would be a problem as you have the new passport attached to the old one. My mom had her name changed and a new passport issued and couldn't be bothered with getting a new visa stamped into her new passport (granted her visa is for the UK). She just walks with both passports and have never has a problem.


----------

